# Henry Jones on the necessity of declaring that the Pope is the antichrist



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 9, 2020)

... In the meantime, to give some stop, if it might be, to the Current of Popery, I conceived in might be convenient and necessary that it be known and declared to this mislead people, as to others, _who that is whom they so follow, that he is that very Antichrist, by whom they may be carried away by that deluge of Apostacy into perdition,_ whereby these may by grace be brought to consider their ways. ...

For more, see Henry Jones on the necessity of declaring that the Pope is the antichrist.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

